# Central Minnesota-Looking for Sub work



## AiRhed (Dec 27, 2007)

It's a bit early but we'll try it anyway. I'm looking for work as a sub this winter in or around Central Minnesota. I'm located in Sauk Rapids/St Cloud but I'm willing to "commute" to outside towns.

I have all my own equipment; 99 Dodge Ram 1 ton Dually diesel 4x4 extended cab long box 5spd manual. Boss 8'2" poly V, Timbrens all around, QUIET aftermarket exhaust, light bar, backup lights etc. 24" snow blower and 24/36" poly shovels for walks. I'm also willing to pick up a receiver mount salter if needed. I am a responsible 23 year old driver and have a clear Minnesota Class A CDL.

Call Mike at 507-779-6477 (Yes it's a Mankato Number, But I'm in Sauk Rapids) or email me at [email protected]

-Mike


----------



## AiRhed (Dec 27, 2007)

New phone number! (320-492-1392)


----------



## Camden (Mar 10, 2007)

Are you insured? I have work in Little Falls and Royalton.


----------

